# Butcher paper vs Parchment



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

Which paper is better for protecting the equipment when doing heat transfers: butcher paper or parchment and are there other options or cheaper prices then below ? 

I can get 2000 parchment paper sheets 12" x 16" for $58
I can get 1,100 foot 12" roll of butcher paper for $ $25 
I can get 3,750 12" x 12" butcher paper sheets for $79

Trying to figure out the best option here cost and performance wise

note: I am pressing things less than 12" x 12" in size.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

where do you live?

i use the rolls from costco here (but you can get similar on amazon/elsewhere)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I use the silicon coated paper from webstaurant.com


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

SDTC said:


> I can get 2000 parchment paper sheets 12" x 16" for $58
> are there other options or cheaper prices then below ?


It's 3 cents per sheet... Come on, that's basically free!





SDTC said:


> Which paper is better for protecting the equipment when doing heat transfers


uncoated butchers paper is perfect for sublimation and protecting the heat press.
for re-pressing JPSS and other transfers, you will need parchment. Just make sure it's silicone coated and not wax coated.


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

into the T said:


> where do you live?
> 
> i use the rolls from costco here (but you can get similar on amazon/elsewhere)


I live in NY I have a Costco and BJ's wholesale club


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

TABOB said:


> It's 3 cents per sheet... Come on, that's basically free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wasn't sure if that was a good price or not. I will be potentially pressing shirts and masks. So I am assuming the butcher paper would be the way to go correct? I am trying to gather up and figure out all the costs and supplies needed before I span out.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

SDTC said:


> I wasn't sure if that was a good price or not.


 It's an alright price. If you want to go a bit cheaper you can use this https://www.amazon.com/HP-Printer-Paper-Office20-172000R/dp/B0006HVIDU/ which is just 1.3 cents per sheet.




SDTC said:


> I will be potentially pressing shirts and masks. So I am assuming the butcher paper would be the way to go correct?


For sublimation yes, the cheapest cover sheet you can find is best. 
However, you may need larger size sheets for t-shirts.

If you do other types of heat transfers, then silicone sheets are needed.


----------

